# My dalmation mollie appears ill



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

good morning everyone! i have two female dalmations mollies, but one is obviously not well. she is swimming alone and hardly moves around. during feeding frenzy, she does not participate but will eat if there is any remaining after the rush.

i am taking her out of the tank because i also notice the other fish are attacking her. i see no visble signs of disease. not sure if anyone has any ideas on what can be wrong but whatever u offer will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Just remember to keep the water clean in her new tank container.if she is in a small non filter, uncycled container you will need to change the water a couple of times a day. If she is in a cycled quarantine tank she will be ok.
Mollies like a little aquarium salt too. Tyr putting some into her container and see if she perks up.


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

will do. how much salt should i put in the quarantine (5 gallons) and a 23 gallon community tank with three other mollies, four guppies, red tail shark, two corys, five platies


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The directions on my package of Aquarium salt says this.



> Directions for use:
> *1. General tonic and stress reducer:* add one rounded tablespoonful for every 5 gallons of aquarium water
> *2. Tropical fish treatment or with a remedy:* add one rounded tablespoonful for every 5 gallons of aquarium water. Water temperature of 80°F during treatment is recommended
> *3. To hatch Brine shrimp eggs: *add eight tablespoonfuls for each gallon of water.
> *4. Goldfish bowls:* add 1/2 teaspoonful per gallon of water.


So I would say 1 Tbsp for the 5 gallon and 4-5 Tbsp for the 23 gallon. When I put salt in my aquarium, I do it during water changes. I fill the bucket with water, add the salt to the bucket, and make sure it is completely disolved before pouring the water in the tank. The first time you will want to add all the salt. After that, only put the amount of salt for how much water you take out during a water change.


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you bmlbytes!


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

On close observation of my mollie in quarantine, her gills appear swollen. what could be wrong?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

L!

Swollen gill could be signs of nitrate poisoning. quick WC of 30% for now with up keep till the levels are loweredis what i would suggest.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are the gills red?
swollen gills - could be bacterial or parasites or fungal..... hmmmm
i wouldn't know as i am not too good with diseases. 
Could you provide a pic of the gills?


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

She passed on. Strangely though, the other mollies are fine. Is topping up the water as good as water change? wouldn't it carry the nitrate level down somewhat? 

No her gills were not red at all just puffy and sorry she was disposed of before i came home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that L....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

No Topping up the water is not as good as a water change. As watwr evaporates itconcentrates the dissolved minerals , nitrates etc. All you are doing by topping up is bringing them back to their original levels. Water change removes a portion of them and thus dilutes them.


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks mousey


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

sorry about your loss.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

As mousey pointed out, topping the water up does not help with unsafe water levels at all, but it is also bad for other things. For example, if you have slightly hard water, your water will become harder and harder as time goes on, unless you change the water. When water evaporates, only the pure H2O evaporates, and it leaves anything dissolved in it behind.


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Did a 25% water change when i was advised to, will be doing another this evening. Everyone else is doing well. Thanks again. 

Went Mollie hunting and saw some at a breeder/distributor at 4.5 to 5 inches in length, they are awesome!


----------

